# Frage zu Klassendiagramm und Konstruktor (UML)



## DennisXX (29. Okt 2010)

Muss ein Konstruktor einer Klasse eigentlich innerhalb eines Klassendiagramms mit eingezeichnet werden oder kann man ihn auch wegfallen lassen, also dann eher optional? Ich meine damit jetzt nicht den Standardkonstruktor, sondern einen individuell von mir geschriebenen für eine beliebige Klasse.


----------



## maki (29. Okt 2010)

NIchts "muss" in ein Klassendiagramm, nur die Dinge die du zeigen möchtest.


----------



## DennisXX (29. Okt 2010)

Also wäre die Darstelung eines individuellen Konstruktors freiwillig und keine Pflicht?


----------



## maki (29. Okt 2010)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Also wäre die Darstelung eines individuellen Konstruktors freiwillig und keine Pflicht?


Alles ist freiwillig, übertrieben ausgedrückt.
Sowas wie "Pflicht" gibt es da nicht.

Ein UML Diagramm zeigt das, was der Author zeigen wollte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass der Konstruktor eine nützliche Info für den Leser wäre, kannst du ihn  ja mitreinnehmen.
Wenn der Konstruktor aber egal ist, wozu dann ins Diagramm stecken?

Mich persönlich stört eine Sache immer wieder an UML Klassendiagrammen:  Leute nehmen meist viel zu viel mit rein, das senkt imho den Wert eines Diagrammes.
Die DIN A0 UML Tapete die das komplette System in allen Einzelheiten zeigt ist ungefähr so informativ wie der gesamte Quelltext in ausgedruckter Form: Kein Mensch versteht es.

Überlege dir was du zeigen möchtest und versuche dass dann so klar wie möglich darzustellen.


----------

